# Cfm



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 17, 2005)

How do you calculate the CFMs will be needed to properly vent a room?


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2005)

LxWxH=CF's
and I believe the enire CF should be replaced 2-3 times p/min.
e.g. 200 CF would require minimum of a 400 CFM fan. Other factors, elbows, screens, ect. will affect the efficiency.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 21, 2005)

i was talking to an experienced friend of mine and he said that using twoce as much CFM that you need will greatly increase your yield is this true or should i just stick with the power i need?


----------

